# Cool Catalina Footage



## comiso90 (Mar 19, 2007)

Gotta love it


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 19, 2007)

That's from the movie "Always."


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 19, 2007)

Not a good advertisement for Johnson Outboards


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 19, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Not a good advertisement for Johnson Outboards


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 19, 2007)

About as close as u can get...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 19, 2007)

WOW!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> About as close as u can get...



Yeah pretty much.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd like to know what lens they used and far away the camera was. The Depth of Field will really play tricks on you but no doubt, it was hella close.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 20, 2007)

I like the one Spitfire video where the guy is making a documentary and trying to keep his cool as the plane flies right over him but fails miserably.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome clip!!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 20, 2007)

Aggie08 said:


> I like the one Spitfire video where the guy is making a documentary and trying to keep his cool as the plane flies right over him but fails miserably.



here it is


----------



## v2 (Mar 20, 2007)

8)


----------

